# Teddy + Snow = Wet Poodle



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy's first time to really get to play in the snow...


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awww Ted! He's so cute, I love him!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Awh he's adorable! His fuzzy face reminds me so much of my baby Atticus


----------



## sprngrdn (Sep 17, 2009)

He is just adorable!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Soooooooo cute, playing in the snow sporting his pretty blue coat to keep him warm.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Aw, thank you all for the nice comments. I just added three more. He was having such a blast out there.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> Teddy's first time to really get to play in the snow...


I love number 3! Thats a good shot of a silly boy. He is SO adorable and I love the black jacket it looks great with his color too. Have fun in the snow, Myrtle Beach might get a dust of it this week..........we will see.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It so makes me wish we had snow here but the clean up is not something I envy. He's an adorable boy.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! He was SO silly out there and I just loved watching him play. He would pick up chunks of snow and eat them. LOL

Yeah, the cleanup can be a pain, but I live in a rented apartment, so my landlord takes care of the big stuff. I just have to clear off my car.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like he's saying in #3: "I know there's got to be some grass under this, somewhere!"

He's cute as a button!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha! Yes, it does look that. Apparently, this sticking the snout in the snow business is fairly common. I wonder what it feels like (but I don't wonder enough to try it, however).


----------

